# , Hello,A new frenchie!



## stepanida (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I'm 28 and live in Paris. I looooove make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,fond of retro style and louboutin shoes!

My favorite Mac products are the mineralize eyeshadows. My skintone is very pale so i'm glad there's  porcelain's skin thread here!

Happy to join you guys!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey! Welcome


----------



## nunu (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Purple (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Cinci (Jan 24, 2010)

Bonjour!  Welcome to Specktra


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## kathie (Jan 24, 2010)

Bienvenue !!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the site!  Glad to have you here.


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!! I love retro styles too


----------



## Kristina626 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello and welcome! Im rather new here myself


----------



## stepanida (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks eveyone!

I hope i'll learn a lot about make up here!


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 25, 2010)

welcome


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 25, 2010)

Bonjour! Bienvenue vers le merveilleux terre de Specktra!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to specktra!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Meownica (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome from another newbie!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi!!


----------

